# Sexy shrimp in Toronto



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

anyone know where to purchase sexy shrimp in Toronto? not entire GTA..can't commute to Brampton or Richmond Hill...since I live DT and don't own a car

Much appreciated!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ask Menagerie if they have some or can order you some with their next marine shipment (I think it comes in 10 days or so?)


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh! I e-mailed Menagerie to inquire about some things and they said the person who orders the livestock is away until August 10th. But hopefully they have some in stock!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea..that's exactly why haha. Harold's gone on vacation, and the rest of the staff aren't in charge. Also I called in and Matt told me they only have emerald crabs and blue legged hermits and maybe a few cleaner shrimps. Nothing to fancy  I will go inquire and ask harold once he's back.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

its real name is sexy shrimp  lol

http://hubpages.com/hub/Sexy-Shrimp


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Too bad Sexy Shrimp are salt water fish. But their tail waving is quite mesmerizing.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Lucky carry it all the time. I think Bigals also have it.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Neon,
Last time I go to Lucky's saw 2 in the box hang in front of the tank. but better call before make sure they still have it. ask for Roy or Jim.
You can call Bigals too. Ask someone to help. They are tiny shrimp. You are not easy to find out by youself if only 2-3 in a lot of hide place. If I ever try saltwater tank, I will try this shrimp out. They are so beautiful and unique.
James


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

jamesren said:


> Hi Neon,
> Last time I go to Lucky's saw 2 in the box hang in front of the tank. but better call before make sure they still have it. ask for Roy or Jim.
> You can call Bigals too. Ask someone to help. They are tiny shrimp. You are not easy to find out by youself if only 2-3 in a lot of hide place. If I ever try saltwater tank, I will try this shrimp out. They are so beautiful and unique.
> James


They were still there last week at Lucky's


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> They were still there last week at Lucky's


Thanks dl88dl, I'll call in and check. However, I do know that Carl's Aquarium has these  he is in Etobicoke


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jamesren said:


> Hi Neon,
> Last time I go to Lucky's saw 2 in the box hang in front of the tank. but better call before make sure they still have it. ask for Roy or Jim.
> You can call Bigals too. Ask someone to help. They are tiny shrimp. You are not easy to find out by youself if only 2-3 in a lot of hide place. If I ever try saltwater tank, I will try this shrimp out. They are so beautiful and unique.
> James


Yes of course! Since I just set up my pico saltwater tank, these will be my main inhabitants.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw some at Big Al's Mississauga, I think they were labelled as something Anemone Shrimp.

EDIT:
Squat Anemone Shrimp

Interesting little creatures they are.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I saw some at Big Al's Mississauga, I think they were labelled as something Anemone Shrimp.
> 
> EDIT:
> Squat Anemone Shrimp
> ...


I'm gonna have about 2 of these in my 2.5 pico. 
too awesome!


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

I have them in stock. You can call me at 416 220 3279.

Kumar

Also have all of this coming Friday:


CODE	SCIENTIFIC NAME	COMMON NAME	QTY	

724	Stenopus hispidus	Banded Shrimp	23	
730 Sexy Shrimp	11	
652	Radianthus simplex	Purple Lt Anemone	5	
708	Entacmaea quadricolor	COLORED bubble anmenone	11	
651	Radianthus simplex	Lt Anemone	7	
782	Fromia specie	Red Starfish	9	
780	Linkia levigata	Blue Starfish	1	
720	Neopetrlistis ohsimai	Anemone Crab	2	
761	Chromodoris festiva	Purple Sea Slug	1	
659	Cerianthus orientalis	Sabella/Colored Tubeworm	2	
658	Stoicacdrina kenti	Colored Carpet Anemone	1	
733	Calappa specie	Flower Crab	1	
220	Chrysiptera parasema	Yellow Tail Blue Damsel	13	
219	Chrysiptera cyanea	Blue Damsel	12	
707	Heteractis magnifica	Pateros anemone--NEW SPECIES	1	
box 2 
CRABS/SHRIMPS	Radianthus simplex	Lt Anemone	4	
707	Heteractis magnifica	Pateros anemone--NEW SPECIES	4	
659	Cerianthus orientalis	Sabella/Colored Tubeworm	1	
658	Stoicacdrina kenti	Colored Carpet Anemone	1	
652	Radianthus simplex	Purple Lt Anemone	2	
661	Sabellastarte magnifica	Finger Tube	20	
658	Stoicacdrina kenti	Colored Carpet Anemone	1	
733	Calappa specie	Flower Crab	2	

b0x3 
219	Chrysiptera cyanea	Blue Damsel	7	
237	Amblyglyphidodon curacao	lemon damsel	38	
220	Chrysiptera parasema	Yellow Tail Blue Damsel	22	
221	Pomacentrus smithi	Pink Damsel	23	
381	Oxycirrhites typus	Longnose Hawkfish	4	
298	Nemateleotris decora	Purple Firefish	8	

box 4 
2	Centropyge bispinopus	Coral Beauty Angel	6	
5	Centropyge heraldi	Yellow Angel	7	
153	Forcipiger flavissimus	Yellow Longnose Butt	5	
152	Chelmon rostatus	Chelmon Butt (Medium)	4	

box 5 
152	Chelmon rostatus	Chelmon Butt (Medium)	6	
5	Centropyge heraldi	Yellow Angel	2	
542	Balistoides conspicillium	Clown Trigger (Seasonal )	6	
524	Acanthurus olivaceus	Orange Shoulder Tang	1	
381	Oxycirrhites typus	Longnose Hawkfish	4	
35	Genicanthus lamarck	Lamark Angel	1	

box 6 
35	Genicanthus lamarck	Lamark Angel	5	
381	Oxycirrhites typus	Longnose Hawkfish	1	
152	Chelmon rostatus	Chelmon Butt (Medium)	1	
14	Chaetodonlopus mesoleucus	Queen Angel	3	
548	Xanthycthys auromarginatus	Blue Face Trigger-Male	2	
330	Calloplesiops altivelis	Betta Marine	5	
37	Apolemichthys trimaculatus	Flagfin Angel -small/juvenile	1	
32	Genicanthus watanabei	Watanabei (M)	2	
box 7 
36	Apolemichthys trimaculatus	Flagfin Angel	6	
733	Calappa specie	Flower Crab	1	
81	Pseudoanthias pluerotaenia	Square Anthias	8	
524	Acanthurus olivaceus	Orange Shoulder Tang	1	

box 8 
36	Apolemichthys trimaculatus	Flagfin Angel	2	
37	Apolemichthys trimaculatus	Flagfin Angel -small/juvenile	3	
548	Xanthycthys auromarginatus	Blue Face Trigger-Male	1	
522	Acanthurus pyroferus	Yellow Tang	2	
80	Pseudoanthias pluerotaenia	Yellow Anthias	6	
91	Pseudanthias randalli	Randall Anthias	5	

box 9 
421	Dendrochirus zebra	Zebra Dwarf Lion	4	
424	Pterois radiata	Radiata Lion	1	
425	Pterois volitans	Black Peacock Lion	3	
81	Pseudoanthias pluerotaenia	Square Anthias	2	
43	Pygolite diacanthus	Regal Angel -juvenile/small	2	
522	Acanthurus pyroferus	Yellow Tang	1	
583	Novaculichthys taeniurus	Dragon Wrasse	3	

box l0 
39	Pygolite diacanthus	Regal Angel -adult medium/large	2	
528	Paracanthurs hepatus	Blue Tang (Medium/Small)	6	
43	Pygolite diacanthus	Regal Angel -juvenile/small	2	
91	Pseudanthias randalli	Randall Anthias	1	
19	Pomacanthus sextriatus	Six Bar Angel	2	


box 11 
473	Taeniura lymna	Blue Spot Stingray	2	
90	Pseudanthias truncatus	Blue eye anthias/truncatus Anthias	3	
43	Pygolite diacanthus	Regal Angel -juvenile/small	2	
38	Holocanthus venustus	Halfmoon Angel	1	
91	Pseudanthias randalli	Randall Anthias	2	
339	Pseudochromis porphyreus	Strawberry Grouper	1	


box 12 
17	Euxiphipops xanthometapon	Blue Face Angel	2	
38	Holocanthus venustus	Halfmoon Angel	2	
733	Calappa specie	Flower Crab	1	
583	Novaculichthys taeniurus	Dragon Wrasse	1	
782	Fromia specie	Red Starfish	2	
339	Pseudochromis porphyreus	Strawberry Grouper	1	
91	Pseudanthias randalli	Randall Anthias	1	
90	Pseudanthias truncatus	Blue eye anthias/truncatus Anthias	1	
761	Chromodoris festiva	Purple Sea Slug	4	


box 13 
472	Echenius naucrates	Remora Shark	1	
90	Pseudanthias truncatus	Blue eye anthias/truncatus Anthias	2	
91	Pseudanthias randalli	Randall Anthias	1	
31	Genicanthus watanabei	Watanabei (F)	1	
528	Paracanthurs hepatus	Blue Tang (Medium/Small)	1	
761	Chromodoris festiva	Purple Sea Slug	5	
118	Synchiropus pincturatus	Spotted Mandarin	7	
119	Synchiropus splendidus	Green Mandarin	13	
529	Paracanthurs hepatus	Blue Tang (Tiny)	6	
31	Genicanthus watanabei	Watanabei (F)	1	
171	Amphirion frenatus	Tomato Clown	12	
339	Pseudochromis porphyreus	Strawberry Grouper	2	
175	Amphirion periderion	Pink Skunk Clown	1	
174	Amphirion ocellaris	Percula Clown	4	
761	Chromodoris festiva	Purple Sea Slug	1	
box 14 
174	Amphirion ocellaris	Percula Clown	23	
171	Amphirion frenatus	Tomato Clown	10	
178	Premnas biaculatus	Maroon Clown	2	
Jellyfish-- yellow top	19	
box 15 
178	Premnas biaculatus	Maroon Clown	2	
153	Forcipiger flavissimus	Yellow Longnose Butt	3	
652	Radianthus simplex	Purple Lt Anemone	3	
174	Amphirion ocellaris	Percula Clown	2	
339	Pseudochromis porphyreus	Strawberry Grouper	5	
19	Pomacanthus sextriatus	Six Bar Angel	1	
542	Balistoides conspicillium	Clown Trigger (Seasonal )	1	
522	Acanthurus pyroferus	Yellow Tang	2	
box 16 
174	Amphirion ocellaris	Percula Clown	60


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Kumar. You're awesome


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

So when are we gonna see some pictures of these sexy shrimp?


----------



## tj_sexytime (Dec 8, 2010)

anybody know where i can find some sexy shrimp in the gta nowadays?????


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

They have some at Big Al's Oakville...I got a freebee on a coral on the weekend


----------



## tj_sexytime (Dec 8, 2010)

oooo lucky you!!!!!

i set up my 1.5 gallon a couple weeks ago and its about time for some sexiness...

thanks for the update
=)


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Big als missisauga seems to have them off & on


----------



## cityhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

Sea U Marine seems to carry them all the time.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

anyone interested in a dymax IQ3 setup with a trio of sexy shrimp and a nice piece of liverock and a frag of gsp? pm if there's interest.


----------

